# Lost my baby girl at 21 weeks



## joycesangel

Hello everybody I lost my baby girl on May 5th due to complications with my placenta there not sure quite what was wrong they are supposed to be testing the placenta but I starting having contractions that they couldn't stop and I wound up delivering her. I really don't have anybody to talk to so I thought finding a forum were other people have experienced this would be good, I go through so many emotions from sad to angry, I feel like a part of me disappeared, I don't feel the same anymore and I am mostly at a constant daze, so I guess talking to others here I wont feel alone at


----------



## xxDreamxx

I am sorry you have had to go through this. My thoughts are with you. I gave birth to my baby at 16 weeks last Friday, the emotions are crazy in their range arnt they? 

I had a verifi prenatal blood test and got the results 2 days before delivering that I was having a girl so all week have grieved a girl and today hear from hospital doing post mortem that initial pathology indicates a boy. I now feel numb and weird :(


----------



## Lottelotte

I am so so sorry for your loss. It is still very early days for you, be gentle on yourself and take it one day at a time.


I think you will always feel differently now, my two babies have made me who I am today, i'm not the same person as i was two years ago. Please don't feel alone, we are all here with you. :hugs:

Xx


----------



## Abel

I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost my baby boy at 22 weeks in Jan, my due date just passed in early May. My pregnancy seemed to be going perfect until one evening I had some slight bleeding. I went to the hospital and they found PROM. My water broke the next day and I delivered my beautiful little man. I found the first two months after very difficult and then it seemed to get worse around my due date again. Know that you are not alone even though I know it can feel very much like you are. I read that in some cultures women are honoured in pregnancy loss for allowing the soul to come into the world so that it could achieve it's purpose. It helped me to think of my baby in this way. Sending you BIG hugs and try to take only 1 day at a time. :flower:


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am so deeply sorry for your loss. It is truly taking one day at a time. it is devastating and just horrible grief. It has been 2 years since I lost my Ava and only now am I starting to feel ok again.. You can come in here anytime to talk , the women in here are amazing and are always here to help. It just takes time and a lot of patience to reach some kind of new normal.. 

I am so sorry XOXOXOO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bluestars

joycesangel said:


> Hello everybody I lost my baby girl on May 5th due to complications with my placenta there not sure quite what was wrong they are supposed to be testing the placenta but I starting having contractions that they couldn't stop and I wound up delivering her. I really don't have anybody to talk to so I thought finding a forum were other people have experienced this would be good, I go through so many emotions from sad to angry, I feel like a part of me disappeared, I don't feel the same anymore and I am mostly at a constant daze, so I guess talking to others here I wont feel alone at


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I am so sorry for your loss. 

I know right now it will feel so dark and hard. I lost my twin boys at 20 weeks in Feb. I didnt feel like i had the right support and felt like no one understood. Being on this site has been helpful because people on here understand all the emotions. If there is anything i could do to help you a little then i will try my best.

<3 <3 <3


----------



## Izzie74

So sorry to hear of your loss. My darling boy was born sleeping 7 days ago. I have just found this forum, although have been on other pages before. I feel numb and don't know what to do with myself. Planning a funeral is keeping me occupied at the moment. It would be good if we can all support each other.


----------



## bluestars

Izzie74 said:


> So sorry to hear of your loss. My darling boy was born sleeping 7 days ago. I have just found this forum, although have been on other pages before. I feel numb and don't know what to do with myself. Planning a funeral is keeping me occupied at the moment. It would be good if we can all support each other.

I'm so sorry for your loss. A sending off is a beautiful thing to do. I did that for my boys too. It was one of the most difficult things i could ever do but i had to and was so glad i did. I felt it was the last thing on earth i could do for my boys and had to give it everything i could.

Please keep in contact and know that you are not alone. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## copesy

I am so sorry for your loss <3 .. I lost my little boy Robert on May 26th due to himonly havig one kidney which was cystic- I had to deliver him early because he had no chance of survival outside of the womb.

I know what you mean about feeling in a daze. I dont think I will ever feel "right" ever again.. i dont think any of us will. The world can be such a cruel place, none of us should have lost our angels :hugs:


----------



## nickyb

So sorry for ur loss there aren't words I know, be kind to yourself Hun xxx


----------



## River5

I'm really sorry to read about your loss. I lost my boy nearly a year ago, at 22 weeks. It's still very hard, but the emotional pain has got less intense. I had some very dark moments several months after delivery. That was my lowest point. I totally understand and sympathise with what you're going through right now. It does get slightly easier but please don't rush yourself, what you're feeling is normal and individual to you. Healing takes a long time, look after yourself
:hug:


----------

